# Kahlua's Pretty Clothes!!! (Pic Heavy)



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

THANK YOU Teresa, for the AMAZING and BEAUTIFUL Clothes!!!!!! 

Kahlua was a total angel while her daddy dressed her! No fussing, no fighting! She modeled well for many of them, but was also unsure about them as well. A couple were just a little too big, the others where pretty big just yet! I got a ton of pictures, also of the new collar that we got her on sale for $2.00! WOO HOO! Wow, I never knew having a girl could be so much fun! Even her daddy is totally in love and can't wait to do the GIRLY things! lol Too cute!  We tried to dress Socks, she wasn't havin it! lol

BTW - Hubby finally landed a good job, he starts Tuesday! WOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you think I is pretty?!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Its a size smaller then the one above, and it fits great. Its got sparkles all over it, but you can't see them in the picture.

















Eskimo Chi!








I ... can't... put... my... arms... down....


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww so cute i knew you would have fun with a bit of pink in your life kim 
what a gorjuss lucky girl xx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! You have one seriously drop dead gorgeous model!!! She looks amazing in all her clothes, but I love love love the pink coat!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww, Kahlua looks cute!
Teresa that was so very sweet of you!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, thanks everyone! Amanda has a couple dresses coming my way too! I tell ya, this little baby is already one spoiled Diva in the making!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Kim, I am in love. She is adorable and those clothes are fantastic. Teresa is so sweet for sending those. I love her face, her ears, her body. She is amazing. You must be so thrilled honey. I am so glad we all can watch her grow up. You and Rob deserve her and Bailey deserves a sister!!! Lots of hugs to both your angels and give Socks a good-bye hug from us. I hope she gets a fantastic home also!!!

The fur jacket and the sailor dress are just killin me. Just killin me. My daughter Haley and I are dying!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful Dresses and an even beautiful model!! Kim I think you need to pm me pix so I can fix your siggy.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, she is really precious, everything I've wanted in a girl!  She is dainty and sweet, very well tempered! I am so in love with her and my boy! My heart is full right now! 

I think so too Ciarra, but I want to wait until the adoption is final, just to be safe! This weekend will be the signing!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> I think so too Ciarra, but I want to wait until the adoption is final, just to be safe! This weekend will be the signing!


That is fine, Im so exicted for you!! I cant wait to fix your siggy and add the new baby girl to the growing farm lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't wait to have you add her!   LOL

BTW ... more pics of Vincent, pleeeaaaasssseeee!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Kim she is a doll! What a great model.

BTW congrats on hubbys new job!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww What Good news. She is just adorable in all her new dresses. She is just a doll. I am so glad you got her. Kay


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG she's DARLING in those clothes!!! T, what a wonderful gift!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ya know, she is the type of female chi that is suited really well with the color pink!! 
What size does she wear?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

You have some really, really cute stuff. Spoil that baby to pieces.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I LOVE the sailor dress one! I got zoe a little dress at walmart today too. it was 2.40. too little to pass up. i'll get pics soon. kahlua is sure a cutie!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

She goes way beyond precious!!! How blessed you are  Congrats to your hubby for landing his new job! Evie


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!

Crystal, she is wearing an xxs I believe.


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww...she looks sooo lovely in her new outfits


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww...........How cute is that? She is a supermodel and adorable in her new outfits and new collar. (My Bella hates to wear clothes and prefers to be naked.)

Congratulations that your husband landed a new job!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

She has the most beautiful face. Almost deer/fawn like. Very angelic.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, hubby calls her his "Little Deer"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww, these pictures just made my day! Kahlua looks like a living doll in all of them! I figured the XXS would be a bit big on her yet. She is getting close to 4 months old, right? They usually hit a little growth spurt around 5 months of age, and maybe that will help her little clothes fit her better.  But she looks beautiful in them even if they are a bit big.  The little red and white hoodie looks like it fits pretty good now. The coat with the furry neck is an XS, so maybe by the time it gets real cold she should be able to wear it. It has the adjustable velcro. I just LOVE the first dress on her. That is just one of the prettiest dresses. Kahlua looks like a Princess in it! 

Her little collar is so cute on her! Love the pretty flowers! You can adjust the collar I sent to fit on 6". Hopefully it fits her okay. 

Anyway, you are so very welcome! I am so glad you like everything. I was happy to send it to you, and your little Model is just as pretty as a picture!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks hun! You have made us very happy!  Its just so amazing having a little girl, a whole new world of opportunities!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG i just love her!!! She has such a pretty face and i love the pics where she's standing up holding hands LOL looks like she's dancing.
You are just going to have so much fun with a girl... ENJOY


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG!!! She is a doll..just precious! No wonder you fell in love with her I just love her new "baby girl clothes...How nice that Teresa sent them
She is so tiny and petite...
ok, now you have done it! I'm getting the itch to go shopping online for Dazy and Lulubelle!! HE! LOL! :daisy:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks AMAZING in her new clothes! So glamorous! I just loved the pictures. Had to look at all of them several times. 

So pretty!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Your new baby is adorable in those clothes!
Congratulations on the adoption, and also on hubby's new job. Looks like things are looking up for you!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She's adorable!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, its been a very good day today.... other then my laptop deciding it doesn't want to read disc's anymore, I could just scream! Its only a year old, GRR! Anyway, I have a friend that is going to look at it tomorrow, I PRAY I don't have to buy something outrageous for it.... BAH!

Kali, Bailey and Socks are enjoying some fresh made peanut butter bones! Robin, is that flavor ok for your order? They are gobbling them down like crazy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the red hoodie and the pink eskimo hoodie! simply captures her face


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Thanks everyone, its been a very good day today.... other then my laptop deciding it doesn't want to read disc's anymore, I could just scream! Its only a year old, GRR! Anyway, I have a friend that is going to look at it tomorrow, I PRAY I don't have to buy something outrageous for it.... BAH!
> 
> Kali, Bailey and Socks are enjoying some fresh made peanut butter bones! Robin, is that flavor ok for your order? They are gobbling them down like crazy!


I had to look at all these pics again and show hubby. She is a living, breathing doll. Hey hon, I told you to pick the flavor so you send whatever you want. They sure sound good. Hope I don't eat them. LOL.  
Remember, take your time with my order. I've waited this long so... no pressure.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, she is pretty precious! 

I have 3 orders almost done, yours and Teresa's started, and I sent one out on Monday. I am trying to complete enough to make my trip across town worth it. lol I also have to wait for the truck to come in with more treat jars and bowls... LOL I am getting to them all, I hope to have them sent by Friday... its my goal, but hope no one is upset with me if they don't get out until next week. We have a busy weekend, with the adoption and then we have a thing at Church for most the day Sunday. I am busy busy!


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

Whoa! Kahlua's stylin it. hahaha. She's spoiled. I love her dresses, esp the coat.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a model, as usual teresa thinking of others


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww shes so beautiful you are having fun arnt you so gload things are looking up for you .


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg she is adorable I love the dresses lucky girl


----------

